# how many mags?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

How many magazines do you think should be an adequate amount for your guns?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have at least 10 for each rifle and 5 to 8 for each handgun. I buy a lot of 10 or 20 Mags for AR, AK, M1A/M14 Mags every now and then
and have them stored away for that rainy day. Someday the goons are going to try to take away our mags or severely limit them and
I will not be caught short!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Depends on what you plan to do with them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I figure a dozen for each regardless of and gun or rifle. Drums have utility too.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I am assuming the worst possible circumstance. You should have AT LEAST a dozen for each weapon. And I'm
not certain that that is absolutely enough. 

Magazines are a frequent cause of failures in firearms. They may even be the #1 cause of malfunctions in an
otherwise well tuned weapon. If you have that happen (and you know it is the mag...and it is not a simple fix)
that mag needs to be clearly marked as defective and retired to a "Practice Only" status. Mags are consumables.

If your friends need a few, it might be a good strategy to have even more at hand. I prefer factory made mags
in most instances. That is to say I feed my Glocks with Glock mags...my Ruger with Ruger mags and so on. I
will say that Magpul Pmags are not factory but are widely accepted as being among the best you can buy. 

As time passes that large number of mags will dwindle...and there may come a day when no more are available 
to any of us. You would have to have a very large number to have "Too Many"!

Grim


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Minimum is 3. One on duty and the other two at rest. Gives your mags twice as much time unloaded as loaded at a minimum. JMHO.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I decided, based on the perpetual activity to ban them, a lifetime supply for each rifle is adequate. For my ARs that is 30 steel GI mags, for the G3 20 aluminum and 10 steel and for the AK 30 Yugo milsurp steel.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mags are something when I see a really good deal on what I want I grab them. If I go to a LGS I like and there is nothing I need at the time I buy a mag. IMO 10 loaded at all times is a start.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I currently have 10 pmags each for my AR's but want 20 each minimum. 10 mags per handgun minimum is my goal. I am continuously adding ammo and mags as I go.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

ghostman said:


> How many magazines do you think should be an adequate amount for your guns?


It depends what you are using them for.

Also how many mags you have.

If you are doing shooting you may not like to have to reload or head to the store inbetween.

It likely depends how much money you have,and what you can carry. How many places to carry mags do you have?

It also depends on the type of firearm you have.

You know if your mag can be stripper clip loaded you might like to mix it up a bit lower mag count but carry as many clips as you intend to use.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

For my 308 and 270 calibers I have 7 or 8. for my defense rifle calibers a minimum of 12 up to 20. Same with handguns.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I never gave mags much thought, I have 6 for my main rifle and 4 for each handgun, but for a long term solution extra spring is someting I need to stock up on. I see the possibilitys of extended fire fights as very low but perhaps a few more mags for the rifle is a good idea to make sure I have enough if the worst should come to pass?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The correct answer is as many magazines as you can get. A semi-auto firearm is not very useful without a magazine.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

at least one more then you currently have


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I recently purchased a Glock G20. It came with 3 mags and I picked up 7 companions for a total of 10. I feel that's plenty. 

556,Ar-10 and Ak the sky's the limit. I like to load mags the night before I go shoot so I can spend my time better.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Minimum is 3. One on duty and the other two at rest. Gives your mags twice as much time unloaded as loaded at a minimum. JMHO.


Butt,Butt, modern metal tech has eliminated the need for resting springs, springs get worn out from compression and release not being compressed.

Well tell that to the springs cause I don't think they know yet


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Depends on what you plan to do with them.


Well, the OP never came back to continue the discussion, so I'll continue my point.

I will start off agreeing with M118LR. 3 magazines is minimum for all firearms. One in the gun, one as a reload, and one as a backup for a failure. Most gun fights are over in less than a minute, so a high quantity of rounds offers diminishing returns. Again, this is minimum.

If you are going hunting, 3 is likely overkill, but still good in case of failure.
If you are shooting for sport, bring however many you want to avoid refilling them all day.
If you are expecting a gunfight, have more.
A common rifle loadout is 1 in the gun, 6 in the vest, and an optional 2+ in belt pouches.
Pistol loadout generally remains at 3.

I can't imagine a scenario where people need 20 fully topped off magazines sitting around, let alone more.
Folks, you aren't as high a valued target as you might think.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

As many as your budget allows.cant eat ammo and mags.buy a little here,little there.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For defensive carry semi auto pistols, and under standard conditions, cant help but think three total counting one in the gun is plenty. Thats what the cops usually carry and they are prob more apt to get in a gun fight than are we'uns. In the winter I usually try to lug around at least one extra in the high dollar biker vest with secret pockets. In standard summer attire of shorts..sandals and a long tailed shirt...with an IWB holster, I usually just carry whats in the gun. Have tried carrying extras with a belt mounted magazine carrier...but by the time the extra weight gets added on the opposite side of the belt..it pulls down my pants. Been thinking a pair of suspenders might cure that problem but those things are a hassle.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

In my BOV, I have 10 for each rifle and 5 for each pistol. At my BOL where most of my ammo and medical supplies are, I have 25 for each rifle and 10 for each pistol.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would say as many as you can afford, but try to have at least 10 mags per AR, a half dozen per handgun and 3-4 for others.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

30 mags each for the AR and AK. 6 for each pistols and 3 speed loaders for the revolvers. As for load out, I likea to have 10 mags for the rifle and 3 for the pistol.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Dang, for a change I feel real good about my preps.
Now all I got to do is buy another AR to put the mags into (remember I lost all my firearms when the safe fell off my trailer and slid off the bridge into the Mississippi River).


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Dang, for a change I feel real good about my preps.
> Now all I got to do is buy another AR to put the mags into (remember I lost all my firearms when the safe fell off my trailer and slid off the bridge into the Mississippi River).


You to?! Can you stop by the Mississippi and see if it has floated your way yet?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't remember a time in my life where I stopped and said "Man, I wish I owned fewer mags, I have too many of them."


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

RedLion said:


> You to?! Can you stop by the Mississippi and see if it has floated your way yet?


It was during my move to AZ that it happened. Being a scuba diver, I went looking for it, but with a flow of 6 mph, Byt the time I got down there, all I could do was mourn them all.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I can't remember a time in my life where I stopped and said "Man, I wish I owned fewer mags, I have too many of them."


It is sad to decide how many and which types to sell.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Will2 said:


> It depends what you are using them for.
> 
> Also how many mags you have.
> If you are doing shooting you may not like to have to reload or head to the store inbetween.
> ...


WILL2, I think you may have missed the point here.

First, if your intent is only to go and target shoot with no other anticipated usage, one, two at the most is fine.

Second is, I guess you are quite young, and have never been in combat or even the military otherwise you would understand the need.

Most members here base their estimated quantities on a SHTF situation and many on prior military experience..

If SHTF happens, there will be no resupply, that is only one reason to have plenty of spares, there are many others.

Please explain to me how the type of firearm has a bearing on how many mags for it.

I know now you live in Canada, took the hydro statement several times for me to catch on.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

You only asked about the minimum, use the 3 for 1 rule for future purchases. A standard load of 5.56 mags for an AR equals 210 rounds which equals 7- 30 round mags. So you should have 21- 30 round mags to reach this level if you don't have any resupply. JMHO.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There seems to be some OCD types around here. If we happened to pass tonight who would go to Heaven and be with Jesus?


----------

